# Call of Duty World at War patch problem



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello Tech Support

I have a problem when I install patch 1.6, it says I need to install patch 1.5 (in-game there stands I'm using 1.5)
But when I try to install 1.5 the intaller need an valid keycode.
When I try to install 1.7 it says I don't need to install it, because I have installed it. 

A little complicated but hope you understand it

-Tiger


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hello and Welcome to TSF*,
Is this a legal copy of Call of Duty: World at War?


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes it is. So that's not the problem


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

What is the specific error that the installer says when installing 1.5?


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

First:


> :exclaim:Setup could not locate a valid installation of Call of Duty.
> 
> Since we where unable to locate a valid installation, you will be prompted for the location of Call of Duty, during the installation.
> 
> ...


When I click OK:



> Setup could not locate a valid Call of Duty CD key.
> 
> Please re-enter your CD key in the Multiplayer Options menu or reinstall Call of Duty to correct this problem.
> 
> Click OK to exit the installer


I have tried to re-enter the CD key and reinstall Call of Duty


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

download Revo uninstaller from my sig and use to uninstall the game and remove all its remaining from the registry and from your HDD when prompted.
Restart your PC, and then reinstall the game
download the patches that you need from here:
http://www.fileplanet.com/109774/0/0/0/1/section/Patches


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

Trying that..


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

If I dont want to subscribe and use money are there then other pages I can use?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the registration is free, subscribing is something else
just click on register and make an account
I posted the patches from fileplanet cause it's the best site to get patches from
after your register download the Patch 1.7 Ultimate (it contains all the patches from 1.1 to 1.7)


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

The 1.7 ultimate is failing downloaded at 813 mb I think it's patch 1.5-1.6, 1.5 and 1.6-1.7 that's can't be downloaded:upset::



> Failed file verification


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

ok, so download Patch 1.5 first, install it and download the other 2 patches


----------

